# Tree Surgeon tomo



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2016)

That's what is planned for tomorrow. Doing 60mile in car & hopefully doing a 1ft dia tree in


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2016)

Would you like to do a few hundred more and demolish some a lot bigger than that? trouble is - no-one else does either .....

Oh - and does ANYbody know how to kill a self seeded ash tree?  Ruddy thing has taken root in a 6' wide strip of soil between the approx. 2ft deep concrete base of our garage and the fence, and can't therefore be dug out successfully.  Pete has twice sawed it right off and applied industrial amounts of neat creosote,  That doesn't deter it at all ......


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2016)

Drill a hole in the saw off trunk & fill it with Diesel or old engine oil.  I love the sketch of " I am a lumber jack"


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Drill a hole in the saw off trunk & fill it with Diesel or old engine oil.  I love the sketch of " I am a lumber jack"



I wear high heels I eat my lunch I go to the lavatory


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 16, 2016)

Here's you go Hobieman


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2016)

Brilliant DL ! You have a real talent


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2016)

Often sing the Monty Python Lumberjack song to myself, or occasionally for unlucky people within earshot, out loud. Did a fair bit of tree control in my job as assistant ranger at a country park, and have cut down 3 of 4 excess Leylandii in my new garden, all myself, using hand tools only. Have removed all lower branches from 4th, so just the top to remove now - probably tomorrow, after a long day of participating in running and coaching orienteering in various parks.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2016)

U are supposed to sing that song when you are taking trees out arnt u Copepod


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes, but sometimes neighbours give impression they'd be happier with chainsaw noise than my singing. As there's no great rush, especially as I can only fill one wheelie bin each fortnight March to October and chainsaw and PPE etc hire isn't cheap, I'm happy to cut by hand, a few hours per week.


----------



## Lilian (Jul 16, 2016)

Just a reminder, birds nest between May and September and it is illegal to recklessly cut a tree or hedge down with birds nesting there.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2016)

Birds had sensibly chosen to nest in nearby deciduous trees nearer the railway line, over my Leylandii


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2016)

Lilian said:


> Just a reminder, birds nest between May and September and it is illegal to recklessly cut a tree or hedge down with birds nesting there.


Birds are safe around here too Lilian. My wife would see to that


----------

